# Scary TV Logos From Your Childhood



## Larry (Apr 15, 2011)

So yeah, came across this yesterday. I thought I was the only one in this subject. Here are the ones that scared me when I was a child:

Guntzelman Sullivan Marshall Productions - Growing Pains and Just the Ten of Us (Did he die?)
[video=youtube;DlNu3Mxz7Sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlNu3Mxz7Sg[/video]

Ubu Productions - Various (Why isn't the dog moving?)
[video=youtube;klG9G4BDLtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klG9G4BDLtA&feature=related[/video]

Starry Night Productions - Night Court (The creepy laugh kept me from going asleep)
[video=youtube;U_vdLRtLxUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_vdLRtLxUU[/video]

So, has anyone else been scared by TV logos?


----------



## Zyden (Apr 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;7L8cYz73_6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L8cYz73_6M&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;-ByTYW2H2Vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ByTYW2H2Vc&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## Larry (Apr 21, 2011)

Zyden said:


> [video=youtube;7L8cYz73_6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7L8cYz73_6M&feature=related[/video]


 
Scared shit out of me when I watched Oblongs.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 21, 2011)

Even the regular one freaked me out :c

[YT]5g0CR_Es8rU&feature=related[/YT]


----------



## Folgrimeo (Apr 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It5efcmEc24

And this. Not for the awesome riff, but the creepy FTSP thing at the end.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfEurRR4HZg


----------



## Larry (Apr 21, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> And this. Not for the awesome riff, but the creepy FTSP thing at the end.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfEurRR4HZg


 You too!?!

Revue Studios - Various (Because of the loud symphony)
[yt]m2FVGUGM3n0&feature=related[/yt]

Filmways (Green Acres version) - Green Acres (I'm not your dahling!)
[yt]zDRiRMON9CM&NR=1[/yt]


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 21, 2011)

Basically what OP posted, including:
[yt]qweoMJS1DQ8[/yt]
and
[yt]y5g3vOZSir0[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 21, 2011)

no cause im not a bby


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> no cause im not a bby


You are a braver man than us apparently.


----------



## Larry (Apr 22, 2011)

Clayton said:


> no cause im not a bby


 
There has to be SOMETHING that scared you when you were a child. Something.

Here's some more that weirded me out:
Stoopid Monkey - Robot Chicken (Started watching the show WAY back when it first premiered. Showing the monkey about to become dead or already dead disturbed me.)
[video=youtube;ejjxHwpILXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejjxHwpILXI&NR=1[/video]

Williams Street - EVERY FUCKING ADULT SWIM ORIGINAL SHOW (You should know why...)
[video=youtube;jyjKWMLg-Xw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyjKWMLg-Xw&NR=1[/video]


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 23, 2011)

@larry669: Only the original one. The shorter one with the skull at the end is annoying.

Really the only other one that kinda scared me was Viacom's because it was so damn loud sometimes! D:<


----------



## Larry (Apr 28, 2011)

TwilightV said:


> Really the only other one that kinda scared me was Viacom's because it was so damn loud sometimes! D:<


 
Ahh, the V of doom. I never actually seen it on television, but from watching it on YouTube, I could tell I could've been scared by this if I was little. What if the V jumped out of the TV? 
[video=youtube;10LDTLjEPDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10LDTLjEPDM[/video]


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 29, 2011)

The one at the end of Pelswick.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 29, 2011)

I once had a dream the 90's Paramount logo sucked me into the tv and I was free falling next to the displayed mountain. It was the first of my memorable vortex dreams.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 1, 2011)

http://youtu.be/wlQNnX3phMY

http://youtu.be/uLuhJk05KwI

:<


----------



## Larry (May 1, 2011)

FriggaFanatic said:


> http://youtu.be/wlQNnX3phMY
> 
> http://youtu.be/uLuhJk05KwI
> 
> :<



Never seen the Nickelodeon one before. Why is that kid making so much noise?

And the Ontario one would've scared me. What's with the noise?


----------



## Volkodav (May 1, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> You are a braver man than us apparently.


Yep


larry669 said:


> There has to be SOMETHING that scared you when you were a child. Something


 X-Files and Goosebumps theme songs.
I used to fucking scream and tell my dad to turn them off but he never would and would turn it luoder


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 2, 2011)

I don't know, but as a child I remember running out of the room anytime those two logos appeared on TV. I still find them fascinatingly eerie.


----------



## Larry (May 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> X-Files and Goosebumps theme songs.
> I used to fucking scream and tell my dad to turn them off but he never would and would turn it luoder


 
Sorry for your torture.

OMFG, I forgot about this. 
Michael Jacobs Productions - Boy Meets World. (The music kinda creeped me out.)
[video=youtube;Id2KnHCQhvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id2KnHCQhvc&feature=related[/video]
Oh, and I saw this along the way.
[video=youtube;ZpmOG0ENR40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpmOG0ENR40&feature=related[/video]
Never seen it on television before, but it would've sure as hell scared me.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIXAyjhj2gg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyLohal8DEg


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;dB0ew5Fk8B4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB0ew5Fk8B4&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;ysav3zj4vjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysav3zj4vjw&feature=related[/video]
They still send a chill down my spine.


----------



## ShaneDog (May 11, 2011)

8-bit said:


> Even the regular one freaked me out :c
> 
> [YT]5g0CR_Es8rU&feature=related[/YT]



This is my favourite end logo! I love the Simpsons.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 28, 2011)

The russian company VID had terrifing ones.


----------



## anero (May 28, 2011)

[yt]g7mDNR_1tS0[/yt]
[yt]8XacPo731t0[/yt]
[yt]fce6tlwwjQo[/yt]
[yt]Qq0gwpYYX3I[/yt] (though I wasn't even born for this shit)

Not particularly from my childhood but still unimaginably brickshitting (imagine seeing this at 6AM):

[yt]E4L4M0-n4SI[/yt]


----------



## ShaoShao (Jun 8, 2011)

[yt]0rqIcazSmvA[/yt]

whywouldyouputthatonmyPingu? ;___;

Only slightly related but the Eyewitness video intro always feels kind of odd to me, but I still love it.


----------

